# Am I just being dumb?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got the Mini Stainless Steel strainer from Hoegger, and the 2 1/4 inch filter pads. How the heck do they go together? The strainer insert has a post on top, and a friction bracket on the bottom. Where does the filter pad go?

Hoegger certainly implies that they go together.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm not sure what you mean by a post on top and a friction bracket, but the bottom of the filter screws off and the filter can set in and you can screw it back together. Frankly it's a pain in the ass and we just end up putting the filter in and making crease.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The mini SS strainer I have looks like a canning funnel, it has a disk with holes in it at the bottom, held in place by a screw on ring...I remove the ring as well as the disk, pit the filter on the bottom with the disk on the outside bottom and screw the ring over the filter.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

This looks more like a regular funnel, with a wide part and a very narrow part. The strainer insert has two prongs that wedge into the narrow part to keep it in place. It looks like the only thing to be done is to put the filter pad over the narrow hole, and shove the strainer insert down onto it, forcing it into the narrow tube.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I just bought one, too, and I thought maybe I'm supposed to puncture the filter with that tall pole part that sits on top? Maybe I need to go look at it again and see what screws apart. SIGH.

For now I am bottle feeding all my milk to the kids, and any surplus will go to supplement a calf with something "natural." BUT eventually I want to start making cheese again. That means clean, filtered milk. If I can figure this out. 

NO you are not dumb, and this is the strangest looking strainer I have seen in a LONG time!  

Chris


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

post a picture -- my friend bought one and I think if its the same one you use the ring to hold the filter in place. its like a pressure fit.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Golly, I guess Liz and I were thinking of the OTHER ones.. Which are apparently on back order. I see which ones you're talking about (this right? http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... =17&page=1 )

The product description they used is for the 'other' mini strainers. I'm not sure what's with that one.. I guess I'd call in and ask, couldn't hurt.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I see what the "issue' is now! Thank you Amos for posting the link.
I would guess that the disk filter fits under the strainer disk? Maybe you can trim the filter to fit?


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't heard back from Hoegger yet. What we are doing is just putting the filter disk in, and pushing it into the tube with the strainer insert. It seems to work, although it strains very slowly.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I suppose you could return it when the other ones come in ... or I recommend the one I found on amazon when I searched "canning funnel with strainer" .. it's german made and has a very fine mesh strainer ... that i use alone. it was about 16.00 (plus S & H) I love it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I use one of the gold coffee filters (picked it up at the thrift shop for $1) Sometimes a stray hair slides thru, but if I am making something like cheese or yogurt I always do another straining anyway just in case.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got a reply from Hoegger and using the insert to shove the filter into the hole is the correct method.


----------

